# Is there a fulfillment service exactly like customink but doesn't charge per color?



## tw93 (May 1, 2011)

I was looking at customink, and the service seem great and all, but the problem is the service charges immensely addition of color. I really don't understand why this is, as zazzle, cafepress, and printfection all have just a base price for t-shirts. Why does customink feel as though each color, no matter how small, is worthy of a huge markup?

Anyhow, I do not want a zazzle, cafepress, or printfection, since I want my own ecommerce platform, and just want a shirt provider. 

So is there a fulfillment service exactly like customink but of similar (possibly slightly higher cost) but doesn't charge per color? 

Thanks!


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Its called Screenprinting lol If you do the math even at one color their prices aren't that great.


----------

